# My First Recipe ( Ripe Away )



## Nicholas (20/10/16)

Ok guys so lol I'm no pro and I've only been mixing for like a month but I've made my first juice that has actually come out quite nice and i thought i'd share the recipe if anyone wants to try it and maybe give me a few tips or advice ... now I shaked and vaped and it was good but by week two the flavours have really come to life. . .

Let me know what you guys think

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Warlock (20/10/16)

I,m going to mix it up tonight @Nicholas Looks good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## moonunit (20/10/16)

Looks good! What app is that?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nicholas (20/10/16)

moonunit said:


> Looks good! What app is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey bro it's the "eliquid recipes" app ....

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (14/9/17)

Nicholas said:


> Ok guys so lol I'm no pro and I've only been mixing for like a month but I've made my first juice that has actually come out quite nice and i thought i'd share the recipe if anyone wants to try it and maybe give me a few tips or advice ... now I shaked and vaped and it was good but by week two the flavours have really come to life. . .
> 
> Let me know what you guys think
> View attachment 72383



Just love this recipe made some adaptation to it a few times already but this stuff is good. If you vape this close to innocent bystanders they get a craving for strawberry.

My adaptations: 6% strawberry ripe and 4% strawberry sweet and subbed with cap yellow cake just lovely.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

